# Joe Satriani sues Coldplay for plagiarism



## thewisecrab (Dec 7, 2008)

> *Grammy nominees Coldplay have been sued by rock guitarist Joe Satriani, who claims the band's song Viva La Vida uses one of his riffs.*
> In court papers filed in Los Angeles on Thursday, he said the song used "substantial original portions" of his 2004 instrumental If I Could Fly.
> Satriani, 52, wants a jury trial and is seeking damages and "any and all profits" for the alleged plagiarism.
> Coldplay are shortlisted for seven Grammys, including song of the year.
> ...


Source


----------



## ionicsachin (Dec 8, 2008)

Harsh reality is, very few people really understand the talents of Joe Satriani, Steve Vai, Frank Zappa and all......I ve heard both songs and i support Satrianiz claim


----------



## anispace (Dec 8, 2008)

cant believe Coldplay would do such a thing. Heard Satriani`s instrumental version and well he`s gonna be richer now.


----------



## AlfaQ (Dec 8, 2008)

cheater cock coldplay LOl
www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ofFw9DKu_I


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Coldplay does plagiarism? OMG this can't be happening. I love coldplay .


----------



## ionicsachin (Dec 8, 2008)

Steve Vai and Joe Satriani rules....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 8, 2008)

satriani RULES. he is one of the greatest guitar masteros ever.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 8, 2008)

well, if coldplay have plagiarized from anyone they have to pay up...no other way out.

but isn't there a bit of harsher reality that everyone is inspired by one or the other and that there is nothing that can be claimed to be completely original!!
everyone gets inspired by someone else ... some pay up for it.. others dont.


----------



## ionicsachin (Dec 8, 2008)

getting inspiration and copying is different, eg....Steve Vai was a student of Joe Satriani, u can feel that by listening thr songs, they have lil similarities.....but similarity to such an extent(as above) is not present..similar thing happened to Krazzy 4 song....
But yes its true that today we are not finding many originals like Jimmy Page, Jimi Hendrix, Santana, Eric Clapton, Zappa, Vai, Satriani and all


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 8, 2008)

^^You forgot to add Kirk Hammett and Tony Iommi. Iommi is one of the BEST riff composers ever. All his riffs rock, and its a miracle how high he reached with two fingers missing due to an accident from his hand.


----------



## ionicsachin (Dec 8, 2008)

^^ Yo man, they all were original legends...


----------

